
55 Open Source Apps Transforming Education - yannis
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3831751_1/50-Open-Source-Apps-Transforming-Education.htm
======
cookiecaper
This actually just seems like a list of 55 open-source apps involving
education. How many of these are really "transforming" it?

